# Which brewer; V60, Kalita, Clever, Aeropress???



## heliuscc

*Which brew method in the office?*​
Kalita15.56%Hario V60211.11%Clever Coffee Dripper527.78%Aeropress1055.56%


----------



## heliuscc

Hi

It looks like I'm going to have to go back to work in an office and leave my espresso machine at home. I'm not drinking their crappy coffee though. So am looking to buy a hand grinder (Hario or Porlex?), and a brew method of some sort. I was just going to go for a v60 ceramic but then noticed they now do glass as well. Then I saw the aeropress. Obviously everyone has their favourites but I'd like a fairly quick, easy, low maintenance method. Opinions please!


----------



## tribs

Where's the French Press?


----------



## lookseehear

If its just one cup at a time I like the v60 personally!


----------



## MikeHag

We could talk about which brew method is smallest, most mobile etc but tbh if you're keeping the equipment at work, which would make sense, then they are all good options. More people should have a hand grinder and pouring kettle in their bottom drawer. So just go with the one that suits your taste. Kalita Wave is good. Clever Dripper may be a great option.


----------



## heliuscc

Thanks for the answers. French press, can't be bothered, I'm only making coffee for me. To refine my question somewhat, I don't know what suits my taste, as in I don't know which makes better coffee. Also which are the better and most consistent grinders. Coffee will be fresh roasted pure arabica blend. So which is easier to clean, which I suspect will be V60, and which is more economical in the amount of coffee used, which I suspect is aeropress. Clever Dripper I know nothing about. lookseehear, better hand grinder, as you appear to buy everything!


----------



## tribs

I have a (supposedly) 2 cup FP that I use just for myself. It's capacity is just over 250ml. I'd say its the least faff out of all those other methods, plus in the office it can be sat brewing on your desk while your working, then pour when its ready. That way the boss can't complain that your breaks are taking too long. But, as Mike says any are all good options. It's just I would have gone for the French Press if it was listed.


----------



## Monkey_Devil

I generally use a French press at work, but i think I'm going to buy another aeropress to keep in the locker. I just started a new job where i get 2 half hour breaks on top of my hour lunch (i know!) so lots of coffee time.

Don't know much about aeropress though, will need to experiment.


----------



## lookseehear

Regarding the hand grinders, I prefer the porlex, not really sure why though! They both do a similar job - not great for coarse grinding but workable. There are a few mods that can be done to improve it too.


----------



## Earlepap

If you're just making one cup at a time, then go with the aeropress without a shadow of a doubt. It yields the most easily repeatable results, while having minimal gear requirement - especially if you use the metal filter disk - and is just as easy to clean as any of the pour overs. It's also the quickest of the brewers you've listed.

Only down side is you'll have to put up with other people saying you bring a penis pump to work.

I've only ever used a porlex hand grinder, but would recommend it. Not great at coarse settings, but is consistent enough for pour over/aeropress particle size.


----------



## garydyke1

Earlepap said:


> If you're just making one cup at a time, then go with the aeropress without a shadow of a doubt. It yields the most easily repeatable results, while having minimal gear requirement - especially if you use the metal filter disk - and is just as easy to clean as any of the pour overs. It's also the quickest of the brewers you've listed.
> 
> *Only down side is you'll have to put up with other people saying you bring a penis pump to work.*
> 
> I've only ever used a porlex hand grinder, but would recommend it. Not great at coarse settings, but is consistent enough for pour over/aeropress particle size.


Apparently i'm the man with 'comedy coffee'


----------



## JamesG

The Clever Dripper gives easily repeatable results too. As its a full immersion brewer, unlike other pour overs, your pouring technique isn't that important so you can use the office kettle.


----------



## stavros

This is true, as much as I love my V60 I wouldn't really consider it for work because It's really difficult to use without a pouring kettle, so unless you want to take one of those to the office as well I'd go with the aeropress or Clever dripped or a small cafetiere.


----------



## heliuscc

Great answers guys, thankyou very much. I have also been looking at thye espro french press, from bellabarista and a hario or porlex hand grinder. After that, other than the coffee there would be no ongoing costs.

Opinions?


----------



## Ben J

Use a V60 at home and a Kalita Wave in work, of the 2 I prefer the V60 although it really is more risk/reward than the Wave. The good cups are much deeper and have much better flavour but when you get it wrong it's terrible. With the wave, as long as the grind is dialled in right it's more or less foolproof and gives pretty consistent results. I'm hoping to pick up a clever dripper with my next coffee order (probably next payday) as it's something that really intrigues me, like the idea of FP style coffee without the massive amount of grinds in the cup.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

I suggest clever dripper for ease and it is a filtered full immersion brew which is fantastic, I have all methods. Currently Clever dripper my favourite and is by no means fool proof, and is very easy to clean.

V60 risk v reward also the debate on which pour method is correct, cleaning as you say is easy. Wave dripper another pouring method that is misjudged to be easy this is another method that will throw up debates as to which method is correct also very easy to clean. Aeropress can be very rewarding depends what you want from it and it is the most difficult of the lot to clean.

Something else thats not in your list Cafe Solo, which allows you to brew several cups at once not sure if you have one already but certainly worth considering, looks great too.

Check out brewmethods.com for some brewing ideas


----------



## heliuscc

I have bought an aeropress and a Porlex hand grinder. I am finding it very impressive, work starts on Monday so we shall see. I found a coarse grind had too little body, but the fine grind I've just done is very strong. Unsure right now whether to do a smaller aeropress with more water or a larger aeropress with less water. David from aeropress.ca is sending me a able metal filter for £11, including shipping from canada to UK which I think is excellent value. We'll see how that is. But for £50, in comparison to my £700 espresso machine and £220 grinder, it makes a great cup of coffee. Result.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

just noticed your initial post, porlex plus aeropress is brilliant for portability, did you get the porlex mini or the standard?

I think you will like has beans brew method for Aeropress, I personally like the courser grind and having it as a full immersion brew which is the opposite of what you seem to prefer. Next on your list a Mypressi twist?


----------



## MWJB

Geordie Barista wrote: "Next on your list a Mypressi twist?"

I have a Twist, it makes great shots...but I don't know whether I'd use it at work (have been using a Handpresso Wild & Swissgold KF300, but the KF300 is home now & Clever dripper will be sharing office duties with the Handpresso)...the preheating is quite a bind there (we only have a tiny kitchen, standing room for 1 at a time). Plus the big basket means that you can only load up 2 basket loads from a full Porlex tall chamber. The Handpresso is less fussy about preheating, in fact the wild seems to produce better shots (within the context of what is possible with a pod) with water somewhat off the boil (I load the bowl by pouring from kettle to warmed glass, then into bowl to shed off heat & never expel the full bowlfull...don't know if the grounds basket version is more flexible in this respect). For office (unless you have more space) I'd probably recommend the Handpresso Domepod or Hybrid (if they are available yet).


----------



## kiwigirl42

I got a metal filter for my aeropress off ebay for a similar price. I do think that it does improve the taste with minimal extra fines getting through.


----------



## beebah

I noticed that Able are about to release a new disk - with finer holes.

http://ablebrewing.com/collections/products/products/disk-coffee-filter


----------

